# Rated by a 13 year old ...



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Kid had his own Lyft account - his picture showed up. Put into my car by his dad. Seemed nice enough. Drove a couple of miles to his friend's house. Only ride of the day. Ratings took a hit. By a 13 year old ?


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Kid had his own Lyft account - his picture showed up. Put into my car by his dad. Seemed nice enough. Drove a couple of miles to his friend's house. Only ride of the day. Ratings took a hit. By a 13 year old ?


Report them.... tell uber you want their rating taken off your record. I email them at least once a week.... we as driver's need to hold pax accountable even for the small stuff. The squeaky wheel gets the grief.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Kid had his own Lyft account - his picture showed up. Put into my car by his dad. Seemed nice enough. Drove a couple of miles to his friend's house. Only ride of the day. Ratings took a hit. By a 13 year old ?


I looked at the post quick, I thought it said raped by a 13 year old


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

That sucks, however look at it this way, you won't be paired with that kid anymore.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

PAX must have lied about age to get own account. Email UBER and let them know. Account should be deactivated. Drive unaccompanied minors around is a risk a drive should not take.


----------



## uberisez (Jan 12, 2015)

Why does everyone keep saying report the kid to Uber, when the OP was talking about Lyft lol.

According to the Lyft terms of service: https://www.lyft.com/terms

*Eligibility*
Our Services are available only to, and may only be used by individuals who can form legally binding contracts under applicable law. Without limiting the foregoing, Our Services are not available to children (persons under the age of 18) or to temporarily or indefinitely terminated Participants. By becoming a Participant, You represent and warrant that You are at least 18 years old. By using the Lyft Platform or the Services, You represent and warrant that You have the right, authority and capacity to enter into this Agreement and to abide by the terms and conditions of this Agreement.

So, just report them to Lyft and they rider will be banned. Most likely lol


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

uberisez said:


> Why does everyone keep saying report the kid to Uber, when the OP was talking about Lyft lol.
> 
> According to the Lyft terms of service: https://www.lyft.com/terms
> 
> ...


Sorry, was not paying attention.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

OK, I sent it via their website. Don't know the support email at Lyft yet. [email protected] doesn't work.


----------



## uberisez (Jan 12, 2015)

Maybe this? http://gethuman.com/phone-number/Lyft/


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

brikosig said:


> Report them.... tell uber you want their rating taken off your record. I email them at least once a week.... we as driver's need to hold pax accountable even for the small stuff. The squeaky wheel gets the grief.


I did that with a belligerent teen and asked them to remove the rating and they said you have to do 500 rides and it all gets evened out.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

The Kid said:


> PAX must have lied about age to get own account. Email UBER and let them know. Account should be deactivated. Drive unaccompanied minors around is a risk a drive should not take.


I told them about my teens and they said I don't have to accept the ride (oh so I'm supposed to drive all the way over there and refuse cause they are underage?) and they said it wasn't illegal if their parents get them rides but WE don't have to drive them if we feel uncomfortable. I didn't mind giving her the ride but she down rated me because I insisted she put on the seat belt. You can't win.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I told them about my teens and they said I don't have to accept the ride (oh so I'm supposed to drive all the way over there and refuse cause they are underage?) and they said it wasn't illegal if their parents get them rides but WE don't have to drive them if we feel uncomfortable. I didn't mind giving her the ride but she down rated me because I insisted she put on the seat belt. You can't win.


They know many drivers with put up with anything. Every time I tell a PAX something like no open containers in the car I get the same reply. "The other drives don't care". F U and the other drivers.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

The Kid said:


> They know many drivers with put up with anything. Every time I tell a PAX something like no open containers in the car I get the same reply. "The other drives don't care". F U and the other drivers.


Either put up, 1 star or refuse the ride, those are your options.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Either put up, 1 star or refuse the ride, those are your options.


Last open container guy got pulled out by the arm. The next one is going to get his Fing Ass kicked. I assume the rates are going to stay low and guarntees will end soon, so F it.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

The Kid said:


> Last open container guy got pulled out by the arm. The next one is going to get his Fing Ass kicked. I assume the rates are going to stay low and guarntees will end soon, so F it.


Just curious what kind of ***** is that with the sunglasses on?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

The Kid said:


> Last open container guy got pulled out by the arm. The next one is going to get his Fing Ass kicked. I assume the rates are going to stay low and guarntees will end soon, so F it.


You know I mean is that your dog with the glasses over her tail?


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Just curious what kind of ***** is that with the sunglasses on?


I don't know what your talking about. That's a selfie.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

The Kid said:


> I don't know what your talking about. That's a selfie.


What did you say your rating is????


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

This is a *Lyft* post


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> This is a *Lyft* post


I saw that so does that mean I can't post here? I was talking to the Ubex gentleman.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Just Please don't "**** Uber" here. Chat away all you want.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Just Please don't "**** Uber" here. Chat away all you want.


You got me!!! HAHAHA. I promise to wipe afterwards.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I looked at the post quick, I thought it said raped by a 13 year old


You (frequently) crack me up NYC!! LMAO!!


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

I would not have let a 13 year old in my car. How old are you? 13 No, No. Anyone who look's under 18. Forget it. Too much risk. 

With a adult it's o.k.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Had a request at a local high school. I let it lapse, wasn't in the mood to deal with high schoolers.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I looked at the post quick, I thought it said raped by a 13 year old


U r hilarious!! Too funny.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Also, lyft won't adjust ratings, I tried getting a bad rating removed from my account.. No dice


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Had a request at a local high school. I let it lapse, wasn't in the mood to deal with high schoolers.


Was it a Catholic high school with those girls in those uniforms and short skirts ?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Was it a Catholic high school with those girls in those uniforms and short skirts ?


I wish. It was a high school for privileged rich kids.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> I wish. It was a high school for privileged rich kids.


Oh , forget it then.
In a cab I used to pass by the rich prep school kids.


----------

